# Symphony IV. Finale Allegro con spirito (C-Major)



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Here now the Finale of my symphony. It is in C-Major and is based on jubilent theme I found among sketches from Beethoven (m.2-4). Very melodious is my second theme(m.55). The development in contrast is in a darker mode (m.137). 
This movement for me is one of my favourite compositions I have done so far. Enjoy ...

www.gerdprengel.de/symph4.mp3
www.gerdprengel.de/symph_4.pdf

Gerd


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

A great finale to the symphony! It'd be cool if you leave a comment on this thread linking all four parts so we can listen to them altogether in sequence - it'd be great to hear it all together.

There's a part around the 5 minute mark that really reminds me of the motif in Sibelius' finale of his second symphony. It's a frustrating minor melody that desperately wants to resolve and the final resolution in major, after an almost Monty Pythonesque over-repetition of unresolved cycles, is like musical fireworks near unrivaled. Anyway, a bit irrelevant, but it endeared me more to the piece for it!

I just think I'd like a little surprise. I know it's intended to be in a very classical vein, and it does it very well, but I'd be interested to see what happens if you took some more liberties with unexpected harmonic directions. Rather than operating in strict scales and careful modulation, choose some chord intervals outside the usual scale range - it goes down especially well in development sections. Anyway, that's just my style - but your grasp on structure and motivic development is far superior to mine, so I'd like to hear them combined


----------

